# strange miss



## lookwutikando (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey, i've got a 91 LE with an automatic (see 2nd part) and the engine will start up fine, idle fine for....about a minute and the revs will drop to 1,000 and it starts to miss, but if i put it in reverse or drive it idles at 500 and wont miss...but in park or neutral it will. It will also miss if i sit at a light for a while, just once, and then idle at 500 still. I checked for loose vacum hoses, loose connecters, broken wires but found nothing. I replaced the spark plugs a while ago, gapped em and everything. One of my fuel injectors stopped firing before...but the miss isnt as violent as that. I REALLY REALLY hate this problem because it feels like it hurts the engine when it jumps like that. When i pull off the spark plug wires, fuel injector wires and a few vacum hoses the engine misses really bad....so i have NO idea why its doin it. Now on to my second part...i'm looking for a used KA24DE and 5-speed trans and the neccisary parts for a swap in the michigan or ohio area. I've looked for months with no luck. Sorry for the long post and thanx for any help you can give....i had the mechanics at work look at it and no one could figure it out either?


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe its the distributor? :fluffy:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Check your timing. Check your fuel filter. Check your cap and rotor.


----------



## lookwutikando (Jun 27, 2004)

*eh...*

i'd think it was, but whenever you pull of a spark plug wire, the engine gets an obvious none firing cyliner...and there isnt any that when you pull it off isnt as bad as the rest, they all get evenly as bad. Other strange part is it doesnt miss under full throttle. I thought maybe a 02 sensor or something but would that make one cylinder just not fire? It sounds like a vacuum leak since you have very little vacuum under full throttle, but i searched EVERY inch and found nothing, i used soap and water mix to look for bubbles and nothing. Is there any hidden vacuum line that goes from the engine to the trans that would do that? I did a brake job yesturday and now the squeeking noise i got didnt go away (i still needed brakes...BAD) so i think its a wheel bearing or something....i'm starting to hate this car ALOT...


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't hate the car man, these things happen to the older 240's. I just got done replacing a main bearing in the trans of my '90 240. Ya, it may be a wheel bearing thats going bad. Is the noise coming from the front wheels or rear wheels. I really think you should check your timing and adjust if necesasry. Stock 240's run 15 degrees BTDC so adjust accordingly. If you have a manual trans, there is no vacuum line that goes to it from the engine that would cause that problem. Let me know what you find man.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

lookwutikando said:


> i'm starting to hate this car ALOT...


i'll give you 10bucks for it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i'll give you 10bucks for it.


hehehehehehe :thumbdwn:

if ur getting annoyed by it, swap it out :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Keep lookin dude, you'll find something... It usually happens after you dump some cash into it, changing little things. If you haven't replaced the fuel filter though, I would really recommend doing that. Throw some fuel system cleaner in too while you're at it. Sometimes that stuff works miracles, sometimes it doesn't :balls:


----------



## lookwutikando (Jun 27, 2004)

*why...*

ok, i replaced the fuel filter, had one of the mechanics at my shop double check my timing, replaced the pvc valve and did an oil change (i used amsoil...really dont know why i did tho) and its still doing it. Is there a vacuum that is made only when the engine is under load? like when its pushing against the brakes in drive or reverse, but not in park or neutral? i decided to go ahead and finish the swap on my mx-3 instead. Putting in a 250 hp engine (its the bpt gtx engine) and its all gutted out and lightened up. sure, its front drive witch sucks....but its a 5 speed and doesnt piss me off every day. (if anyone has more suggestions i'll take em and try em...but i've kinda given it up and just blame it on high miles)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'll still give you 10bucks for it...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i'll still give you 10bucks for it...


i'll give u 12


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

15!


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> 15!



40, and a running 1988 plymouth horizon.  

lol, anyways. when was the last time you checked your fuel filter? if you said it, i totally skipped over it.. [edit] why did i say filter? i meant fuel pump. [/edit]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

when did nf turn into ebay??

if none of those fixed the misfiring problem, it seems you have a bigger problem =/ i still say get rid of it or swap it out. i'll take it for 50bux


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> . i'll take it for 50bux


get a job then cuz you cant afford 50bucks.


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

i got ur 5-speed tranny and im in Dayton ohio.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> get a job then cuz you cant afford 50bucks.


i have about 300 bux right now.. but i need to go shopping


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i have about 300 bux right now.. but i need to go shopping


saving up your lunch money i take it? or did you steal everyone else's? :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my lunch money is only about 10 bux a week.. i'd rather eat everyday 
i just save up from 5$ a week allowances my parents give me and the occasionally 20 i get from my aunt. my dad owes me about 800 dollars in car washes.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wish my parents ever gave me an allowance. as for lunch money, i got a dollar a day until i was like 14, then it was pack a lunch or starve. oh well. shit happens. i still PAID for my car MYSELF. loser. :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

if you dont pay for the car, its not really yours.i worked my ass off for mine.and im workin my ass off to keep it insured and putting gas in the tank. you save a lot of money when you pack lunch....i started packin lunch for work and im savin some gas cause i dont go out and like 5 bucks a day for 6 days a week. 30 bucks a week i would spend on lunch, minimum.

doesnt it piss you off when you work hard for the money and spend it n a shitty car you could barely afford, but this other kid turns 16 and hes got an escalade on 24" spinners and a jaguar on 20' chrome. not my taste at all, but i fucking hate those rich bastards...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

one girl i know got a bmw 325ci convertible for graduation, i can't stand people like that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my friend got a rsx type s when he turned 16. unfortunately, he got in an accident and totalled it (not his fault.. driver on the high way literally ran into him) so after crashing his rsx, he got a used s2k. yeah he didnt have to work for it but that doesn't make him a bad person you know?? he's one of the nicest kids that i know and he's really fun to kick it with.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have nothing against them personally, but there is a 99% chance they will get into a serious accident with their car before the turn 20, so why buy a nice car to begin with. btw, i jusr payed $100 for 300zx front calipers, rotors, and almost new pads.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> btw, i jusr payed $100 for 300zx front calipers, rotors, and almost new pads.


are we supposed to care? if you want us to, we dont. and we never will. and you arent special, i can get them for free.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont care if you care or not, and if you can get them for free, where are they?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i have nothing against them personally, but there is a 99% chance they will get into a serious accident with their car before the turn 20, so why buy a nice car to begin with. btw, i jusr payed $100 for 300zx front calipers, rotors, and almost new pads.


hahahaaha true.. he was a pretty crazy driver w/ his rsx but after he crashed it, i guess he got a little scare. plus, he babies the s2k.. don't think he'll be crashing it 

100bux?? where at?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i dont care if you care or not, and if you can get them for free, where are they?


i have a set of Q45 brakes at my buddies place waiting to go on the car. why Q45 brakes instead of 300zx brakes? because they fit under my stock teardrop wheels.

EDIT: my J30 vlsd is also at his place. price: a case of beer.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why don't i have friends like you do?? -_-


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hahahaaha true.. he was a pretty crazy driver w/ his rsx but after he crashed it, i guess he got a little scare. plus, he babies the s2k.. don't think he'll be crashing it
> 
> 100bux?? where at?


 found the right junkyard. and i know about the q45 brakes, i wasn't going to ask why.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i have a set of Q45 brakes at my buddies place waiting to go on the car. why Q45 brakes instead of 300zx brakes? because they fit under my stock teardrop wheels.
> 
> EDIT: my J30 vlsd is also at his place. price: a case of beer.


i'll give u 2 cases of beer for it....lol damn i wish i had friends like that....a buddy of mine gave this guy a carton of cigz for a huge tattoo...i dont' smoke but that's a reason to carry around a carton....lol :cheers:


----------

